# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  المنهجية لطالب علم العقيدة السلفية

## أبو زيد المدني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( المنهجية لطالب علم العقيدة السلفية )

الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 
أما بعد : 
فهذه منهجية لمن أراد أن يبني نفسه بناءً علمياً راسخاً ومتيناً في علم 
العقيدة ، لخصتها من محاضرة لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور:
عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل عبداللطيف _ وفقه الله_ 
والمحاضرة هذه موجودة في سلسة دروس لفضيلته في موقع طريق الإسلام بعنوان : سلسلة مصادر التلقي والتعريف بكتب العقائد .

تنبيهات : 

- لابد من التدرج في مقام العلم والتعليم ، ومراعاة الفروق الفردية . 
- ينبغي التوسط في هذا الباب ، فهذا السلم ليس سلماً توقيفياَ ، وأنه لا يمكن تنال العلم إلا بهذه الكتب ، لكن هذه الكتب لها شأن ، واعتنى بها العلماء شرحاً وبياناً وتوضيحاً . 
- القراءة الارتجالية والمبعثرة لايحصل بها التأصيل والضبط .
- الحرص على الشمول في تعلم العقيدة ، واستيعاب جميع مسائل الاعتقاد.
سلّم تعلم علم العقيدة 
- في البداية يبدأ في دراسة كتاب الأصول الثلاثة للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب _ رحمه الله _ .
ومن أفضل الحواشي عليه حاشية ابن قاسم _ رحمه الله _ ، ومن الشروح له أيضاً : شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين _ رحمه الله _ . 
- ومن ثم يدرس كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد _ رحمه الله _ ، ومن شروحه كتاب فتح المجيد لعبدالرحمن بن حسن ، وحاشية ابن قاسم ، وكتاب القول المفيد لابن عثيمين . 
وعلى الطالب أثناء دراسته لهذا الكتاب : 1_ أن يبدأ من حيث انتهى الآخرون . 
2_ أن يدرس وجه إيراد هذه الآية ، هذا الحديث ، ومناسبة الباب لكتاب التوحيد . 
3_ أن يعتني بالمسائل ، حيث أنها تحتاج إلى بيان وتوضيح . 
- دراسة كتاب العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام _ رحمه الله _ ، ومن أفضل شروحها كتاب التنبيهات السنية للشيخ عبدالعزيز الرشيد _ رحمه الله_ ، ومن شروحها كتاب الروضة الندية للشيخ زيد الفياض _ رحمه الله_ ، وشرح الشيخ محمد خليل هراس _ رحمه الله _ .
- شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي _ رحمه الله _ . 
- ومن الكتب المهمة التي ينبغي العناية بها : الرسالة التدمرية لشيخ الإسلام _ رحمه الله - . 
ومن مميزاتها : 1_ الترتيب وحسن التبويب 2_ أنها تحوي على أصول وقواعد . 
ومن أفضل الشروح عليها : كتاب التحفة المهدية لفالح بن مهدي _ رحمه الله _ ، و شرح الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك _ حفظه الله _ . 
- الفتوى الحموية الكبرى لشيخ الإسلام _ رحمه الله _ ، وهي في تقرير الصفات الخبرية والرد على أهل الكلام ، وإذا أشكل شيء منها يمكن الرجوع لكتاب الشيخ ابن عثيمين فتح رب البرية بتلخيص الحموية. 
- كشف الشبهات للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، وهي رسالة عظيمة تعنى بالشبهات التي تَرِد على توحيد العبادة ، وأجاب عنها _ رحمه الله _ 
- معارج القبول للشيخ حافظ حكمي _ رحمه الله – ويتميز : ا _ بالشمول 2_ اليسر والسهولة .
وبعد هذه المرحلة يمكن أن يصل إلى مرحلة الطولات في كتب العقيدة .
هذا ماتيسر تلخيصه وكتابته من هذه المحاضرة ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

شكر الله لكم، وبارك في مسعاكم

----------


## أبو زيد المدني

جزاك الله خيراً أبا قتادة ونفع بك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

برنامج مقترح لدراسة العقيدة
 يبدأ طالب العلم بــــكتاب (ماذا يعني  انتمائي لأهل السنة والجماعة لشيخنا عادل العزازي) و (تسهيل العقيدة  الإسلامية لعبد الله بن عبد العزيز الجبرين)، و ( مجموعة الشيخ عمر سليمان  الأشقر في العقيدة ) (العقيدة في الله، عالم الملائكة الأبرار، عالم الجن  والشياطين، الرسل والرسالات، اليوم الآخر: القيامة الصغرى وعلامات القيامة  الكبرى، اليوم الآخر القيامة الكبرى، الجنة والنار، القضاء والقدر) ويضبطها  جيداً، ثم ينتقل منها إلى كتاب التوحيد، ويقرأ له شرحين: الأول ( فتح المجيد ) والثاني ( القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد ).
 ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل إلى متن (لمعة الاعتقاد) لابن قدامة المقدسي، ويقرأ عليه  شرحين: (التعليقات على متن لمعة الاعتقاد) لعبد الله بن جبرين، و(تعليق  مختصر على كتاب لمعة الاعتقاد للعثيمين).
 ويقرأ مع هذه الكتب: كتاب (  القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسمائه الحسنى ) للعثيمين، وكتاب (أسماء الله  وصفاته في معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة) وكتاب )أسماء الله الحسنى الهادية  إلى الله والمعرفة به) كلاهما لعمر سليمان الأشقر،  وكتاب (شرح حديث  النزول)، وكتاب (قاعدة جليلة في التوسل) كلاهما لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
 ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك إلى متن الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام، ويقرأ عليه شرح الشيخ محمد خليل هراس، وشرح الشيخ محمد العثيمين.
 ويقرأ معه الفتوى الحموية الكبرى لشيخ الإسلام ( وأفضل شروحها شرح الشيخ حمد التويجري ).
 ثم ينتقل إلى التدمرية ويقرأ عليها شرح الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك.
 ثم يقرأ العقيدة الطحاوية بعد ذلك ويهتم بها جيدًا، ومن أهم شروحها شرح  ابن أبي العز الحنفي، مع تعليقات ابن باز، أو الألباني، وممن شرح الشرح  فضيلة الشيخ سفر الحوالي حفظه الله، وهو من أنفس الشروح وأطولها.
 ويقرأ  معها  متن السفارينية ومن شروحها شرح الشيخ العثيمين، وكتاب (الاقتصاد في  الاعتقاد) لعبد الغني المقدسي، وكتاب ظاهرة الإرجاء للشيخ سفر الحوالي.
 ثم يقرأ بعد ذلك مجموعة من الكتب: ككتاب (الشريعة) للآجري، و(الإبانة  الكبرى) لابن بطة العكبري، و(شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة) لللالكائي،  و(السنة) لأحمد و(السنة) لابن أبي عاصم و(السنة) لعبد الله بن أحمد بن  حنبل، و(السنة) للخلال.
 فإن قرأ هذه الكتب، فإنه سيتأهل بإذن الله  للقراءة في الكتب المطولة كـ :كتاب (منهاج السنة)، و(درء تعارض العقل  والنقل) و(بيان تلبيس الجهمية) وغيرها.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن أوائل ما يقرأ طالب العلم في العقيدة كتاب :
أعلام السنة المنشورة لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة = 200 سؤال وجواب في العقيدة الإسلامية للعلامة حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله .
كتاب جد نافع مفيد .
http://majles.alukah.net/t73752/
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=11517

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

